# Western Education promote Curiosity, Eastern Education promote fitness; American Schools Lack Morning Exercises, while Chinese Schools Lack Libraries



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

It appears that a hallmark of Western education is to promote curiosity in their students, by taking them on field trips, encouraging them to read outside of class, and asking them to job shadow other people. Their schools often have libraries, where students can look over books, and study outside their curriculum. On the other hand, Chinese schools pay increased attention to personal fitness, by mandating morning exercise routines for all students. Their physical education also has standards in running times, and set fitness goals for their students. 

Knowing this difference, Western schools can help students pay more attention to their fitness, by encouraging morning exercises, whereas Chinese schools can help increase students' curiosity by encouraging them to read books of their interest, and not just those of the school. 

Additionally, there can be two kinds of school setup, one focused on scoring higher on tests, emphasizing hard work and perseverance, while the other school focuses on encouraging students to discover their own advantages, by emphasizing independent thinking and personal interest.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sparky said:


> It appears that a hallmark of Western education is to promote curiosity in their students, by taking them on field trips, encouraging them to read outside of class, and asking them to job shadow other people. Their schools often have libraries, where students can look over books, and study outside their curriculum. On the other hand, Chinese schools pay increased attention to personal fitness, by mandating morning exercise routines for all students. Their physical education also has standards in running times, and set fitness goals for their students.
> 
> Knowing this difference, Western schools can help students pay more attention to their fitness, by encouraging morning exercises, whereas Chinese schools can help increase students' curiosity by encouraging them to read books of their interest, and not just those of the school.
> 
> Additionally, there can be two kinds of school setup, one focused on scoring higher on tests, emphasizing hard work and perseverance, while the other school focuses on encouraging students to discover their own advantages, by emphasizing independent thinking and personal interest.


In what world does Western education teach curiosity? America is so low in the education ranking. They force abstinence not explaining what sex is. They force kids to stay on a track and learn a certain rate in order to earn rates for number of kids in seats. They been bought out by places like fritos which promote unhealthy school lunches. Any child asking adult questions and questioning the system are seen as problematic. You have a delusional idea of how western education works.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

MisterDexter said:


> In what world does Western education teach curiosity? America is so low in the education ranking. They force abstinence not explaining what sex is. They force kids to stay on a track and learn a certain rate in order to earn rates for number of kids in seats. They been bought out by places like fritos which promote unhealthy school lunches. Any child asking adult questions and questioning the system are seen as problematic. You have a delusional idea of how western education works.


A school that has a library does more to promote curiosity among its students than a school without a library.


----------



## bewerent (Jul 23, 2021)

It is absolutely true because modern education can provide great opportunities. East, West, South, and North seek to give children the amount of knowledge that will help them develop in the future in the field that interests them. It is also a valuable advantage to have tutors who also contribute to the children's knowledge. I choose 補習中介 out of all the possible ones because it matters to me. Tutors with this experience helped me a lot in the past to prepare for exams which I passed with all 100 points.


----------



## Not Emily (Nov 9, 2021)

You might be on to something here. However, when you say the hallmark of Western education is the promotion of curiosity and the ability to study outside of your curriculum, I think that is more accurate for higher education, at least in the United States, which is why we have so many of the top ranked universities in the world. It's my understanding that a lot of European countries don't focus much on the liberal arts or classics like in the US. People come from across the globe for a good liberal arts education.

I know nothing of Chinese elementary school level education, but we do have some alternatives in the US to typical classroom education also, like Montessori schools. Our public schools could certainly use improvement and yes a focus on healthiness would be a good idea.


----------



## camarint (Jul 27, 2021)

This education inspires more confidence in me than doubts. I understand that it requires high-quality teaching material. The quality of content can be divided into two parts: the first consists of useful information that is contained in your text; the second part is grammar. If the first part can consist of facts or thoughts, then for the success of the second part you have to look for different methods. For me, the help from the Vappingo coupon makes it easier. It's a terrific tool that's improving my content right now so you might as well not miss this opportunity.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh well, in the US you can learn anything you want. In China there are some things that are forbidden to learn.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

LeafStew said:


> Oh well, in the US you can learn anything you want. In China there are some things that are forbidden to learn.


The information environment in China is fairly clean, so anything not appropriate for children is also refrained from broadcasted. However, certain horror films of the slash and gore genres appear to be shared online. Still, such a clean cultural environment does actually promote certain people to be not so perverted, or indulge in their perverted fantasies and lose touch with reality.


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Sparky said:


> It appears that a hallmark of Western education is to promote curiosity in their students, by taking them on field trips, encouraging them to read outside of class, and asking them to job shadow other people. Their schools often have libraries, where students can look over books, and study outside their curriculum. On the other hand, Chinese schools pay increased attention to personal fitness, by mandating morning exercise routines for all students. Their physical education also has standards in running times, and set fitness goals for their students.
> 
> Knowing this difference, Western schools can help students pay more attention to their fitness, by encouraging morning exercises, whereas Chinese schools can help increase students' curiosity by encouraging them to read books of their interest, and not just those of the school.
> 
> Additionally, there can be two kinds of school setup, one focused on scoring higher on tests, emphasizing hard work and perseverance, while the other school focuses on encouraging students to discover their own advantages, by emphasizing independent thinking and personal interest.


Well, I don't know if it works or not, but Chinese system of education is based on discipline and supervision rather than letting people decide to be interested or not.
I think you can have a lot of educated and well mannered people in that way, but having someone who's truly wanted what he/she does is almost impossible.
So I think when there is no room for innovation, there is no room for progress.
Yes, you can copy all the technologies with those brilliant well informed people but I don't think that neither you or they are interested to focus your time and energy to build your own things...


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Behnam Agahi said:


> Well, I don't know if it works or not, but Chinese system of education is based on discipline and supervision rather than letting people decide to be interested or not.
> I think you can have a lot of educated and well mannered people in that way, but having someone who's truly wanted what he/she does is almost impossible.
> So I think when there is no room for innovation, there is no room for progress.
> Yes, you can copy all the technologies with those brilliant well informed people but I don't think that neither you or they are interested to focus your time and energy to build your own things...


Yes, the Chinese are world leaders in infrastructure construction and technology copying, and these require strong memory and logic skills, which are encouraged in China's education, with its heavy focus on test scores. However, with respect to innovation, like popular TV shows, movies, and games, as well as innovative gadgets, the Chinese still contribute relatively little relative to its large population. However, there is a lot more innovation in cooking and food, so that's where much of Chinese creative talent lies, and those people often do not score well enough to attend college.


----------

